# GroundWork Pro Series Spreader



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Just picked it up at Tractor Supply for $149. Fantastic quality. Only gripe was it throws backwards as well so I taped up some cardboard to keep my shins from getting pelted. Super wide tires, high capacity, nice and smooth operation, powder coated handles.

Even has grease nipples pre installed.

10/10!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice! I like that it comes with a cover. I could've used that multiple times trying to spread urea in the rain!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@SCGrassMan Man, that is awesome. I wondered if I would ever see a post about these spreaders.

I was at TSC one day and noticed them. I ventured toward it to pick it apart, but low and behold, that thing looked solid and well-made. The tires especially got my attention. I was so impressed.

I'm glad that you are liking it so far.


----------



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

Was thinking about grabbing one of these, @SCgrassman, are you still happy with yours?


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

Now all we need is someone to create a drop in sprayer w/ boom like the lesco spreaders have.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

When all else fails, cardboard and tape! &#128513;


----------

